# ABOUT US!



## xxEstellexx (Sep 25, 2006)

OK !! hi!! this is the truth the whole truth and nothing BUT the truth!! ........



I am lyndsay i am 14 years old i love in ireland and i love bunnies anddogs(sadly they dont mix well) but sometimes i have heard they do...!ANYWAY!! i am in seecondary school now and i love sweets!!!! yummy!!haha! so bad for me but ahhh well!! lol! My fav movie isanchorman(hilarious!!) my fav song is check on it ( at the moment

my fav actor/ actress is: johny depp because he is amazing in every role he plays!!

my fav singer: gwen stefani and christina aguilera : they are a few of the people in the music industry who can SING!! lol!

i am : female!!



bye!! 

everyone please put stuff about yourself here! but if you dont wanna it doesnt matter!! BUH BYE!! xx


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 27, 2006)

Good idea!

My name is Michelle and I live in the north island of new Zealand. I love living here, it's such a great country.

I'm 23 and been with my partner for 5 years this christmas, we are morein love now than ever :hug2: after going through some tough times lastyear.

I'm crazy about rabbits, and my second passion is cars. If I could mixthe two I would! However bunnies and cars don't exactly get along:nono. 

My family are really cool and some of them are a bit unusual. Mygrandma is 61 and her husband is 37 and he is the NICEST man you couldever meet! They have a lot to do with my rabbits and love them topieces too.

I have a small part time job but mostly my 'job' is taking care ofthings at home which is great as it means I get to spend all my timewith my rabbits and as I can't have babies they fill in that maternalneed for me.

I also love games, computer or PS2, I really get into Warcraft, The Sims 2 and Gran Turismo.

I guess that's about it :tongue.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Sep 27, 2006)

I am called Lindsay aswell I am 18 - 19 in 32 days! Yay!

I go to college day time doing NVQ 2 Food preperation and Cooking, andCake decorating. And by night I work in a busy countrypub/restaurant as a Commis Chef. I really love it!

I dont really have much family. Only my mum,dad, sis, nancousins and an Uncle. Who is 93yrs old! He is sucha sweet little man and always calls me his favourite ginger nut 

(Since its going to take me about 3 years to save up) In 3 years time Iwant to go to America for a year and work in arestaurant/hotel. I have always wanted to go toAmerica. You never know I might well come back again if theylet me in again Im not sure how easy it is to move to adifferent country.

In my little spare time, I care for my animals, and cook athome. I also love reading a good book. I also likegoing out to restaurant for meals so I can nick theirideasfrom their menus

My favourite music is Nickelback, The Feeling, Shakira, Scissor Sistersand Bon Jovi. My favourite colour is Orange, and my favourite food isPasta!

Anyway, thats me! 


Edit: Oh and I drive a (1995) Ford Escort Encore, but my nextcar is going to be a Rover 25 or a Suzuki Jimny! I have lots of savingup to do! I also have lots of dreams


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi, my name is Susan, Soooska means Susan inUkrainian, my father is Ukrainian. I live in Ajax, On,Canada. I'm 50 UGH oh well it could be worse. LOL. My husbandand I have 4 Beautiful Bunnies. When my husband came home oneday 8 years ago and asked me if I wanted to get a bunny, I totallythought he had lost his mind and told him that. Well afteralot of coaxing I gave in. I don't think I will ever beRabbitless I absolutely love them as pets.

I was a nurse many years ago, but unfortunately developed a latexallergy so there went that career. I was a Customer ServiceSupervisor for 8 years but got laid off last October due to downsizingof the company. I went back to school to update my computerskills. Unfortunately I was in 2 car accidents this pastsummer (neither was my fault) I had lower back and left kneeinjuries. I'm still doing physio and am awaiting MRI's forboth my back &amp; knee.

I love to garden, dance, cook, knit, go to the Casinos, watch TV, playwith the Bunnies. I love country, Pop, Rock music.

I drive a 2006 Aveo, I absolutely love it. My husband has aPontiac Solstice, unfortunately it's a standard, and as I don't knowhow to drive one i'm always a passenger in it.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Haley (Sep 27, 2006)

As you know, my name is Haley. I live in Michigan, in the Flint area.

Im 24 years old. I am currently working full time for my dadat his law office and going to school to get my teaching certificate inSocial Studies and English. I have my B.A. from Michigan State inPolitical Science-Prelaw, but Ithink that being an attorneyis just not for me. 

I had rabbits all my life, but no house rabbits. Basil was my firsthouse rabbit who I got while I was in college. I will never berabbitless again  I volunteer at a local rabbit rescuewhen I can (they have over 100 rabbits!) and I wish I could bring themall home with me!

I have been with my boyfriend for (yikes) 7 years! We live together inan awesome bi-level condo that I would love to just fill up withbunnies! My boyfriend loves Max and Tumnus, but is jealous ofBasil (who snuggles in bed with me at night and only licks me, not him).

Favorite things: movies, music, animals, reading, writing,and watching my Detroit Pistons!


----------



## missyscove (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm Christina. I'm a 16 year old highschool junior in Southern California. I go to a Catholic,private high school. I've been in Catholic schools sincekindergarten. I went to a Presbyterian pre-school. 

I have two Golden retrievers. Well, mine and my brother's,but he just moved off to college. Missy is my baby.That's where I came up with Missyscove, her nickname, which I use forjust about everything. Right now we're working on gettingMissy and Shadow to be therapy dogs. 

I also have a 20 gallon fish tank. 

It is because of my love of animals that I began volunteering at mylocal animal shelter. There and because of a friend of mine,I fell in love with rabbits. Shortly after, though after muchresearch, I adopted Miss Fiona Whiskers.


----------



## aeposten (Sep 30, 2006)

For those of you who don't know, my name is Amy. I'm 21 (today, September 30th) and I live in the Pittsburgh area.

Currently, I am going to school at the Vet Tech institute. I willgraduate in December of 2007 with an Associate Degree in VeterinaryTechnology. Prior to that I was attending the University of Pittsburghparttime working on a degree in Molecular/Cell Biology. After I finishVet tech school I'm planning to complete my Bachelor of Science andthen attend Veterinary school.

I live with my boyfriend, my two rabbits Oswald and Alfred, our petturtle, Turtle, and a goldfish, Fish. My boyfriend is a seniorMechanical Engineering/Math/Somputer Science Major at Carnegie MellonUniversity. He adores the rabbits (although if you ask him about it, heprobably won't admit it).

I am going to be an official Rabbit Volunteer or "Bunny Buddy" at Animal Rescue League as of next Friday.

Hobbies (other than bunny slave, which is really a fulltime job)-
Reading, watching movies, hiking, rock climbing, soccer, scrabble (andvarious other board games), and a variety of other nerdy activites.

If any of you are ever in the Pittsburgh area, send me a PM and we can have lunch and "talk shop" about rabbits!

-Amy

(now I'm off for more birthday celebrating and cake eating!)


----------



## Linz_1987 (Sep 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday!

Your pet names are very adventurous!

My favourite board game is monopoly! 

I also missed out that I am a vegetarian*** and proud!


----------



## Greta (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm Greta, I live in Aptos, California, abouteight miles from Santa Cruz. It's a really great place to live, but thesummer tourist traffic makes it take twice as long to get somewhere,which quickly gets tiresome. I'm 14, and my current plan is to go to UCDavis and become a Vet. If that doesn't work out, I might be a Lawyer,Architect, or Engineer. 

Currently, I pet sit and baby sit to earn money, which quickly goes tobuy toys, treats, and food for the buns, or things for my addiction toshowing chickens, i.e. new birds, hotels for far-away shows, etc. Myfavorite music artists are: System of a Down, 3 Days Grace, Shinedown,Green Day, Tempest, Taking Back Sunday, My Chemical Romance, AvengedSevenfold, Fall Out Boy, Wolfmother, and AFI. 

I also enjoy Computer Programming, Web Design, Martial Arts (Aikido),Reading Science Fiction Novels, Gardening, Volleyball, Swimming,Playing Electric Guitar, Bass Guitar, Fiddle and Pennywhistle, Camping,Drawing, Photography, and, of course, spending time on here.


----------



## xxEstellexx (Oct 3, 2006)

Guys this is so cool!! !!

Thanks for all the replies!! Keep em' comin' !!



:bunnydance::elephant::colors:


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm gonna cheat and use my Host thingy on this thread, hehe!
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11583&amp;forum_id=14

Hey guys, my name is Rosie!

I'm 26, live in Southern California, and workas the Financial Guru and Administrative Queen of the business myhusband and I started in July of 04. I have had an immenselove for animals all of my life, and when I couldn't have them as akid, I substituted stuffed animals (giving them little homes andall). At the age of ten, I got to take care of my firstkitty, a mama that had over four litters in the couple years lived inthat home. We had over 15 kitties living on our porch at onepoint! Since then, I have never ceased having at least ONEanimal in my home. They're such sweet, beautifulcompanions! I've had gerbils, a turtle, birds, dogs, fish,and loads of kitties. Right now, we have two sweet littlebunnies (Maisie and Flower, both under the age of a year), as well astwo rambunctious kitties (Sunny and Hobbes, littermates, both a bitover two years old), and just have the best time sharing our lives withthem! I'm a relatively new bunny mama, but have gained somuch bunny knowledge from RO, I feel like I've had themforever! And it's all thanks to this site, and the awesomegroup of people here!


----------



## katt (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey my name is Katie (or more often these daysKat)and am 19 years old.i live between traverse city(thur-sunday) and muskegon (mond- wen) i attend baker college inmuskegon, and work at an orthropeadic center in traverse city. ihaven't fully choosen my major yet (although i am leaning twardsculinary arts. . .). i have 2 rabbits winnie and herman, but i use tobreed and show. i also have a golden named hunter (we call him monstermost of the time) and a cat that is my pride and joy named diego. 

i am currently single, and loving it. i live at home when in traversewith my parents and younger brother (i also have 2 older sisters thatare out of the house), and when i am in muskegon i live with 4 othergirlsin atownhouse (5 girls, 1 bathroom!!!!!!!!)

besides my obsession with my rabbits i love to read and write, do anyform of art, cook, knit, attempt to garden. . .all sorts of stuff. . .i am hoping to backpack europe before i get to old, and i want totravel to africa if i ever get the chance. i am also in live withGilmore Girls on tv and am rather proud of my ability to eat an entirejumbo bag of peanut M&amp;M's in 1 day.

right now i am helping my sister plan her wedding next summer, i amalso hopping to be the head caterer on the job as that is what i thinki want to do with the rest of my life. 

thats about it!


----------



## Michaela (Oct 7, 2006)

As you all know my name is Michaela and I'mfromin Northern Ireland. I live in a tiny little village insouth Derry. I am 15 years old, I'm in year 11 attending a grammarschool where I've just started a two year GCSE course. I'm doing 11 ofthem, i think most people only do 9!:shock:

When I'molder I want to be a dentist or a doctor. i wouldalso like to move to a different country though I'm not sure where.it's not because there's anything wrong with her, I know most of youwhen you hear northen Ireland you think of bombs and fighting andviolence but in the last while it's got a lot better, i just would liketo live somewhere warmer!

Earlier this year I won a trip to Auschwitz in Poland (we had to writean essay and they picked the best 8). It was one of the hardest thingsI've ever had to do,It was so sad.

Well I think that's enough about me for now!


----------



## xxEstellexx (Oct 7, 2006)

*Michaela wrote:*


> As you all know my name is Michaela and I'm frominNorthern Ireland. I live in a tiny little village in south Derry. I am15 years old, I'm in year 11 attending a grammar school where I've juststarted a two year GCSE course. I'm doing 11 of them, i think mostpeople only do 9!:shock:
> 
> When I'molder I want to be a dentist or a doctor. i wouldalso like to move to a different country though I'm not sure where.it's not because there's anything wrong with her, I know most of youwhen you hear northen Ireland you think of bombs and fighting andviolence but in the last while it's got a lot better, i just would liketo live somewhere warmer!
> 
> ...


wow!! you must be REALLY intelligent to win a prize to POLAND!!! LUCKY!! lol !!


----------



## Jace (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey everyone, i'm Jace obviously. I'm 19, 20 ina week or 2. Currently I work for Radioshack in asomewhatsmalltown in West Tx. I've always loved any type of animal. Ilove learning their behaviours more than anything. I grew up around alot of psychology people and a lot has rubbed off on me. I just likefiguring our how people/animals think and their motives for what theydo. 

Right now i'm saving up money to go to college. I plan on doingComputer Science, Bussiness and eventually something with animals andadvance from there throughout time. Otherwise I just hang out withfriends doing our nerd things like video games and whatnot. Not much todo in this town &gt;.&lt;

I'm also really into music. I like pretty much anything exceptrap/country but they're slowly growing on me. The more skillful themusic the more I like it with the exception of country. I just don'tlike that twang in it lol. Reggae/rock/punk seem to be my favoritesthough.

I own3 dogs, one is a purebred Collie named Gracie, apoozu(?) mutt named Allie, and a pug named Ollie.They're allreally really great loving dogs but just want to play with Bud way toorough to ever try them getting together. I also own a cat named Boinkwho is one of the most odd cats i've ever owned. All the other werereally skiddish but I got him when i was just a baby leaving his momand hes really grown attached to me so I have him and Bud bothfollowing me around the house now. Boink is mostly afraid of Bud andget scared when Bud gets up in his face but he is slowly warming up toBud. I think its b/c when ur a rabbit u have to hop everywhere, theresno real slow, graceful movements like a cat is used to.

Bud has his own blog if you wanna know more about him. He takes after his owner a lot, thats for sure!:bunnydance:


----------



## Michaela (Oct 7, 2006)

*xxEstellexx wrote:*


> *Michaela wrote: *
> 
> 
> > As you allknow my name is Michaela and I'm fromin Northern Ireland. Ilive in a tiny little village in south Derry. I am 15 years old, I'm inyear 11 attending a grammar school where I've just started a two yearGCSE course. I'm doing 11 of them, i think most people only do 9!:shock:
> ...


Aww thank you! But I'm not really. I couldn't believe it when i found out!


----------



## shootingstar (Oct 15, 2006)

*Hello everyone, My name is Monica and I am 21 years old and I live in Puerto Rico. 

I am studying to be an Air Traffic Controller, I have just 1 semesterleft( I graduate in May 2007) and I'm planning to move to Hawaii when Ifinish my trainning with the FAA. I've flown small airplanes and I loveto make crazy spins in the air.

I have a wonderful, caring and loving boyfriend :hearts 

I love AIRPLANES, nature, outdoors, sports especially going to the beach and going bodyboarding.

My dad is German so that makes me 50% german/50% puertorrican haha


and I love my beautiful bunny Daisy , I'm thinking of getting a secondbunny this christmas but I don't know how Daisy will manage( she is 6years old).
*


----------



## missyscove (Oct 16, 2006)

shootingstar, you sound like you'd fit right inin my family. I'm 25% german, but since that's where my lastname is from, that's what I associate myself with. My brotheris also flying obsessed. He's 18 and just got his privatepilot's licence. I'd love to do it, but I honestly don't havetime for it. There was a time when he tried to convince mymom to quit her job asa school nurse and become an airtraffic controller. She gets really air/car/boat sick though,so she dosn't mix well with planes, that and she's not exactlyinterested in quitting her job.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 16, 2006)

:nicethreadThis IS cool! My name isCrystal. I currently have two bunnies. One namedAngel, who I got from the House Rabbit Society, and most recently,Snuffles, who we got from a friend. So,both bunnies I didn'tname. I trying to come up w/ original names forfuturebuns though. I would like to have bunsforever!:bunnyheart

I am married for just over 5 years, my hubby is awesome and loves mybunnies. We have a cat, who Inamed Keekee, orKeekers. We found her freeroaming ourneighborhood. I have a son who turns 13 this year :scared:,my hubby'sstepson, his name is Dustin. I work for areal estate company where I love the people!


----------



## missyscove (Oct 16, 2006)

My mom used to have a cat called kiki because they called her kitty kitty forever, and she learned it as her name.


----------



## turbotina (Oct 17, 2006)

This is my 9th year working fulltime at our townlibrary. Ourson just entered high school this year. Husbandworks at a hospital.

I recently joined a gym in town. I do their yoga, pilates,absand versasize classes. They also have 8 Cybex weightmachines, 3 treadmills, eliptical and bike. I lost 45 lbs in 2003 andhave maintained at goal weight since then.

When Im hanging out at home Im either 1) in the den burning candles,drinking tea, either on the internet or reading books OR 2) in theliving room with our two adopted bunnies Tina &amp; Turbo runningin the room either watching 1 of 4 reality tv shows or Lifetime.


----------



## shootingstar (Oct 18, 2006)

*missyscove wrote:*


> shootingstar, you sound like you'd fit right in in myfamily. I'm 25% german, but since that's where my last nameis from, that's what I associate myself with. My brother isalso flying obsessed. He's 18 and just got his privatepilot's licence. I'd love to do it, but I honestly don't havetime for it. There was a time when he tried to convince mymom to quit her job asa school nurse and become an airtraffic controller. She gets really air/car/boat sick though,so she dosn't mix well with planes, that and she's not exactlyinterested in quitting her job.



wow, that's awesome. Well flying is a GREAT hobby, i'm sure yourbrother is really enjoying his licence. In here it's very nice to flysmall aircraft , since you can go from one part of the island to theother very easy( there are many airports here , having in mind thatit's a small island, 13 airport 100x35 miles. Please tell your brotherabout a great aviation website, i'm sure he has heard of it but it hasawesome pictures(more than 1 million) airliners.net


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Oct 19, 2006)

(can I share?)

My name is Jd,I'm 14 years old and a proud member of Minnesota.

As any kid I dislike school(LOL) ,I love science,art,and photographyalong with of corse rabbits,dogs,cats,wolves,snakes,pandas,tigers,wellpretty much all animals my favorites are wolves and rabbit.

I love to draw,paint,and of corse take photo's but my main passions arecaring for my furbabies and riding horses.(horses are awesome!) My FAVEfood has to be a 'apple' and of corse 'applecrisp',my fave pop is ofcorse.'rootbeer'!...

I also care for the wild animals around our house,one in particular Iadore,a jackrabbit I named camball he has a little white stripe on hisnose which is unique and not to mention cute.He is also a kinda tamerabbit you can come with-in about 8-9 feet of him,he's my little wildfurbabie.

I have a number of animals a cat angle a white/tort female maine coonthe reason for HER name she has angel winged shaped markings on hersides very cute.My sister's black/yellow male leopard gecko buzz,Herred betta fish ivin.And of corse my babies buddy a tricolor pemrokewelsh corgi,and spooky my 6-month old himmi. 

In my extra time I like to write stories,short books,ect and also cook.

My fave bands are:sugarlang,rascal flatts,toby keith,big n rich,faith hill,tim mcgraw,rhonda vincent,dolly parten,and shakira.

Pretty much everything. ^-^


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi Jd, you sound like a very interesting young man. I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of your bunnies.

Like you I have a couple of wild bunnies out the back. I feed them carrots and a dish of bird seed.

I find it funny that I like a lot of the same music you like, as I'mquite a bit older than you. See people of all ages can and do like thesame music. 

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Oct 19, 2006)

*laughs* he he *laughs even harder and falls over*

I'm a girl,soooska.....

He he...



*laughs even harder then suddenly stops*


----------



## Haley (Oct 20, 2006)

haha..Sooska, "Dolly Parton" shouldve given it away...!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 20, 2006)

OMG, I'm so embarrassed.:imsorry:

I guess I was thinking of JD Fortune, the guy who Rock Star INXS last summer, I assumed all JD's we guys. SO SORRY.

Haley, I would have thought guys would love Dolly with those Tripple FFF's LOL

Soooska:craziness


----------



## Haley (Oct 20, 2006)

haha...I could see that 

Also, the character on the show Scrubs, his name is JD and hes a guy..so I see your reasoning


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Oct 21, 2006)

He he.

Silly things. LOL

Scrubs is good but house MD is better. 

Big fan of 'dr.house' :embarrassed:

Picceh.


----------



## xxEstellexx (Nov 14, 2006)

*rabbit_whisperer wrote: *


> He he.
> 
> Silly things. LOL
> 
> ...





> OMG!! I LOVEHOUSE!!! my mum got obsessed with him and then bought the dvd and theni got addicted along with my whole family !LOL!!!





> WB!!


----------



## star_girl (Nov 14, 2006)

My Name is Anna, I am 19, very nearly 20. I amin my second year of university where i major in Media and PopularCulture and am doing a minor in American Studies.

I have a wonderful boyfriend who i have been with for nearly 3 years now, his name is Robin (lots of fun at christmas!!)

As well as my bunnies i have a guinea pig, 2 fish and two budgies. Andtwo 'pets-in-law' my boyfriends dogs Teddie and Becky. (had to includea picture of teddie becasue he is so adorble...)




I live in a small villiage in northants, which i used to hate due to boredome, but i love living here now.

I am very interested in popular culture and the media (hence why istudy it and uni) and enjoy films and especially music (as do mostpeople) but i am rather sad and like to research on influences andcontext and stuff...!
I do LOVE music though, cant do anything without a soundtrack!
It would take me too long to list my fav bands, but to give you ageneral idea...I went to see the kooks in aug, and razorlight lastmonth, next month i am going to see Kasabian and the Fratellis, in myStereo at the moment is jo whileys live lounge CD and in my car stereois the arctic Monkeys, the song i have in my head at the moment isGirls aloud - love machine...so there you go...

I drive a red 2000 plate Nissan Micra, which i have named cherry!!(does anyone else name thier cars?!?!) my boyfriend is a major carenthusiast, and works with cars, so a lot of my time is spent withcars...car shows, car shops, etc...and i must admit i am starting toget into cars!

And thats basically meeeee...

Anna xxx


----------



## samixXx (Nov 14, 2006)

i guess i should say something about myself but im boring:elephant:

my name is samantha im 21 and live in ireland.
im a beautician and i have a 2 year old daughter.
i love all animals and currently have 33 bunnys. 3 dogs. 3 cats,turtles,fish,
dont think i forgot any lol:imstupidarty0002::bunnysuit:


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 14, 2006)

OMG Anna! Me and you are so alike!I couldnt live without music either. And razorlight -america is my fav song!

What exactly is American Studies?! It soundsinteresting! I want to do it too! I have alwaysbeen interested in the American culture.

I named my car Alf cos the three letters at the end of the reg platewere Afl (slightly the wrong way round but hey!) Im gettin anew car tomorow though! And the reg is BNM so I dont knowwhat name I can come up with with that! Its a rover 200 my favouritecar Im so excited in getting it! 

I am starting to get really interested in cars also. I reallywant to buy a rly old car and do it up all nice, but I wouldnt knowwhere to start!

Lindsay


----------



## star_girl (Nov 14, 2006)

Linz...Its so nice to find people you have things is commen with

Yeh! That song is ACE, it was so so so so soooooo good live!!

I named my car cherry coz it is red and micras a kinda rounded arn'tthey (!?) the end of the number plate is KKL, can't really make muchfrom that! My old car was called max, coz it was a citroen AX...you seemAX...lol



> And the reg is BNM so I dont know what name I can come up with with that!


hmmm im sitting here trying to think what you could call it, but imstumped....lol maybe base the name on the colour like i have....

My boyfriend likes his old cars...been to the retro car show at santapod many times...he bought an old mini a while back for £25 and brokeit for parts and ended up making over £200 from selling parts online..iwas astonished!!



American studies is basically the study of america...it can be done assingle honours and if you do it as single honours you get to go toamerica for 5 months...but im doing it as a minor as what a realy wantto do is media...i learn about things from american history, Americanpopular culture, american TV, american music, hollywood, crime inamerica, cowboys, it is very interesting and a lot of it tiesin with my media eg american tv, culture etc, so i get the best of bothworlds..media in the uk and media in america. I must admit i findamerican history a little boring (no offece to americans, its not justyour history i find boring, infact as far as history goes yours isinteresting!!) but i have to do it really to get an understanding ofhow america became what it is today

The last time i went to america i went to Texas, i loved it so so so so much, any of you who live there are SO lucky!!

Anna xxxxx


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh wow! What uni do you go to? I wantto study that! It sounds so great. I have alwasywanted to visit America! Even though i have never been therebefore I really want to move their one day. You are so luckygoing to Texas! :Xhehe

I could name my car Snowy then! hehe  Oh thats apoint! What if it snows this year! I wont be ableto find it :shock:lol

I nearly got a Citroen AX before I found the rover. They havealways been my fav so I didnt stop to look at the Citroen lol but theydo look rather nice. My first car was a Ford Escortbut i sold it today for £200! Because it isntreally worth much more than that. Anyway I am sad to see itgo Its just like losing a pet! Atleast its not going toofar though! lol My friends brotherhas got it! Shelives just down the road to me! I told her that I am havingaccess to it weekends And I can go and stroke it whenever Iwant! lol

Lindsay


----------



## star_girl (Nov 14, 2006)

lol...random...

I hope it does snow, i love snow, altho for the sake of my bunny babiesi hope it doesnt coz i dont want it to get too cold for them...

I go to The University of Northampton, which is my local uni, about 20mins -half an hour drive away from my house depending on what campusi'm going too. I didn't want to go away from home for universitybecause of A. My boyfriend being here B. My friends being here C. Allmy pets D. It costs more to go away from home, plus in my opinionNorthampton Uni is really good.


Anna xxxxx


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Nov 14, 2006)

Very intresting!

I'm a 20 yr old college student majoring in Medical Office Option. I'vehad rabbits and have been raising them for8 yearsIbelieve. I started out with Netherland Dwarfs and am nowinto Dwarf Hotots and Polish.

I'm also a fan of cats and have had one since I was two years old. Thecat I grew up with was a Manx that traveled with us was born in Georgiaand moved to Germany were weobtained her. From there shemovedwithus to Alaska,Virginia and was put to restinour backyard in Ohio 4 years ago. Now wehave2 inside cats whom arefiveyrs old andsix months apart that get along GREAT! We also have an outside cat whoadopted us the past summer. 

It's nice to see other chicks into vehicles. However, I'm not into carsat all and couldn't tell you much about them. Stick a truck infront ofme and I could tell you all about it! 

I too could not live without my music! I'm a true hearted country fanand listen to any band/singer from Johnny Cash to Big &amp; Rich.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm 22, and live with my hubby and collection ofanimals! I have a Tawny owl, African Grey parrot, americancorn snake, an ex racehorse and of course, my lovely baby bun, Bandit! At the moment we're also looking after my stepmum'sguineapigs, Sorrel, Willow, Fennel and Burdock.

I'm a vocalist in a band(http://www.stormcrow-online.co.uk,Reviewof"Here Be Demons"andReviewof "Celtic Twilight") and I play acoustic and electricguitars. I am an artist, and I mostly do pencilsketches and water colours, although I also like messing around withposter paints. I love writing, mostly sci fi and horrorfiction and random poetry (I once wrote a poem about anorange!). I have been riding and working around horses all mylife, and my passion is retraining ex racehorses. I wascertain I would spend my whole life working with horses, but as I gotolder I found it more and more difficult coping with my disability insuch a physical job (I have Hypermobile Ehlers Danlos Syndrome) andresigned myself to life at a desk.

Musically, my tastes vary wildly! I'm very much into heavymetal and rock music, but I also enjoy Enya and some folk bands (whichis useful, since I'm in one!). I have a real love of bodyart, and I have five tattoos and eleven piercings. I haddreadlocks for years, until this summer when I realised how neglectedthey were and I had thembrushed out (very painful - Iwouldn't recommend it!).

Other points of interest... hmmm... I got married aged eighteen, andhave lived in the North East of England for three years - I was born uphere but moved all around the country. When I got married, wedecided to move up here together. I drive a CitroenXsara Picasso, and hope to actually pass my driving testsoon! Oh and I'm a comic book geek - I'm especially a fan ofthe Uncanny X-men! :elephant:


----------



## xxEstellexx (Nov 15, 2006)

thats so kwl!


----------



## xxEstellexx (Nov 15, 2006)

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> OMG Anna! Me and you are so alike! Icouldnt live without music either. And razorlight - america is my favsong!
> 
> What exactly is American Studies?! It soundsinteresting! I want to do it too! I have alwaysbeen interested in the American culture.
> 
> ...






hehe this is really random but i have the same name as you! LOL!!! xept i spell it Lyndsay



WB!


----------



## Emma.L (Dec 16, 2006)

this is sooo kwl!! finally i get to know everyone!


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 17, 2006)

Here goes:

My name is Fran.

My lucky number is number 5 because its the number of the first house i lived in. I hate the number 7. 

I love savoury foods. 

I think my birthday is the coolest because it is the *last* day ofthe *first* month of the *first* year in the *last*decade!

My favourite foods are potato wedges and chilli con carne. 

I love all music my favourite song is Lola by the Kinks and i think Prince is amazing (raspberry beret!)

Halloween is better than Christmas!

I get irritated when people thing a song is new because some person covered it because they can't write there own stuff.

My favourite TV programmes are Hollyoaks, Never Mind The Buzzcocks andTwo Pints of Lager (and a Packet of Crisps) - english equivalent toFriends!

I'd much rather have 2 starters than apudding.

I have a very messy room but ihave to organise things on my desk in school so everything is paralell. 

I put the TV on mute and listen to music because i don't like the lack of movement.

I'm almost 16 and i'm petrified of the dark.

I like being on my own alot.

I like the colours green and blue.

I'll try anything.

I love squid.

I hate when people break my stuff.



Tadah!


----------



## Hollie (Dec 19, 2006)

Let me jump on the bandwagon here 

My name's Hollie, I'm 23 (birthday September 15th) and I live inBahrain, which is in the Middle East, in case you didn't know  I wasborn in Lancaster, England, and moved over here when I was eight. 

I've been a magazine journalist for two years now, and just recentlymoved from my first magazine into a really big company that publishesthe leading magazine on the island, which is fun! Well, hard work, andlots of it, but journalism is a fun industry  

I'm big on art; some of you may have seen my bears that I make, and Ialso sketch, paint and do other stuff. Cooking's good fun too, when Ihave the time for it (which is rare). I really enjoy reading... AnneMcCaffrey, Terry Pratchett and JK Rowling are some of my favouriteauthors - I also play online RPGs related to Anne's Pern series. 

Other than that, I obviously love animals!  Rabbits in particular.I've had pets since I was a tiny kid (fish, mainly). Just before wemoved to Bahrain we got Peter the rabbit (a lop-eared angora, blue, Ithink) and two guinea pigs (Squeaky and Spice) - the piggies, who wethought were both girls, had four babies! At the time we had twogoldfish and a canary called Blossom, too. We didn't know at the timethat we'd end up moving to Bahrain, and when we found out we thoughtwe'd only be here for a year, so we left the pets with my uncle. And,well, 15 years later, I'm still here! 

When we came over here we adopted my mum's schools' bunny, because theheadmistress didn't want her any more. She was a brown Dutch calledToffee, and she was our first house rabbit (though she slept outside atnight). I used to lie down and pretend I was dead, and she'd come up tome, thump and growl, and when I didn't move she'd run off to my mum!She'd make such a fuss until mum came to see what was wrong  

Later on we got Peter as a friend for Toffee (a girl on our newcompound had loads of black Dutches living in her garden). They bothdied in a terrible incident; I got up one morning to bring them intothe house, and the cage was already open, with their nest boxpulled out and on the ground. I went in to check the house, but theyweren't there, and no-one had brought them in... then we found Peterdead at the bottom of the garden  We never found Toffee, and if myparents ever found out what happened they never told me. It was so sad

After that, we got Bobtail and Broccoli, a REW and a long-haired blackand white Dutch, respectively. Brock unfortunately died while we wereaway on holiday one year... it was strange, as I had a dream that she'ddied while I was in England, and when I came back it turned out thatshe had - on the same night that I'd had the dream. 

Scruffy turned up in our garden one morning as a little baby, and wekept him in with Bobtail; he was a REW too, and he passed away after afew years. We had Bobtail until she was about 10 years old and she diedof old age. 

I didn't have any rabbits after Bobtail for years, because my parents'had got a dog. So, once I moved into my house at the beginning of thisyear, I got Heather, Thistle and Bracken from the local sanctuary, andthen the others found their way to me! And now I've got those threeplus Baby Bramble, Lupin, Willow and Juniper, plus Burdock the guineapig


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 20, 2006)

I guess I'll chime in here as well.

My name is Danielle, I'm 22 years old and my birthday is August 14. I'ma college student who was a pre-vet major and switched my major over toJournalism, and about to get a minor in English. I want to be a photojournalist. At least for now.

I'm a big animal lover and I've rescued animals, mostly rodents, for alittle over 3 years now. I also volunteer for the local rabbit rescuehere, and am good friends with the girl who owns it. Let's seeeee... afew morethings about me: My favorite animal is rabbits, andmy rabbit Harper is my universe. I'm a big Christian and I love Godvery much. I have a big love for life, and overall I'm a pretty happyperson most of the time. I'm laid back. I work better alone. I lovecrowds such as concerts and malls. My favorite holiday is Christmas andmy favorite season is winter. My hugest pet peeve is people who can'tuse proper grammar/punctuation. Meaning, write in paragraphs, spellwords correctly, and use comma's and periods.

I own a 50 pound english pointer (with a little dalmation in her) namedAudubon. She's 5 years old and I've had her since she was 9 weeks. Shewas bought for my 17th birthday and my father had wanted to use her asa hunting dog, but she turned out to not be much of the hunting dogtype. She still loves to be a country dog though, she wears hercamoflauge collar and camoflauge shirt, and most people mistake her aboy dog. :shock:

I think that's pretty much it...


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi! Everyone

Guess I'll let Yall know about me and how I got into Bunnies!:sunshine:

Well I'm 46 and I've been Married for 16 years to the Most Wonderful Lady in the World and have 2 Beautiful little Girls.

We live in a little town called Cut N Shoot just North ofHouston Texas and use to Raise Horses on our 10 acresbut Igot injured on the job about 6 yrs.ago. After struggling to keep ourhorses because I just couldn't handle them anymore and My Wife hadworked 3 jobs for the first 3 yrs of my injury and nowhasdone her Professional Photgraphy bussiness full time forover 3-1/2 years.


Two months ago we decided to sell our Horses and the girlshavewanted bunnies for along time now. We had outside bunnieswhen the girls were about5and6but one of them leftthe hutch door open and some stray dogs killed both of them that daywhile we were gone.

Since our girls arenow older and a bit moreresponsiblewe decide to go ahead and look into gettingbunnies. I had been researching them for about 6 months and come to theconclusion that we wanted Holland Lops or Netherland Dwarfs, it just sohappens that we saw Lops first or we just might own Netherlands instead.

We went and looked at some Mini Lops that lady close to use had butthey were a mix with a French Lop and just bigger than I wanted so thehunt was still on. 

We thenfound a Breeder about a 20 minute drivefrom our houseso the next week

we went to see the only Holland Lop thatshe had for sale atthe time, OMG! We fell in love with this little 1-3/4 lb Fawn ColoredBunnyand thats when we Brought Mongo Home.:yes:We also spenta $100 on the way home on NIC panels and everything to spoil a Bunnyrotten.





This was the Start of our Love for House Bunnies &amp; Holland Lops.



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 21, 2006)

After reading through much of this thread, I feel like an old fogey or something....wow. Many of you are younger than my kids!

My name is Peg and I am 46 years old. I've been married for 27 years tothe first guy I ever dated. Man, I found him, caught him and kepthim! (Wait..that makes him sound like a fish..). Of course,he says he kept me...

We have 22 year old twins, Robin &amp; Eric. Eric hasmajor senior-itis right now as he went to Multnomah Bible College forthree years and then decided to switch schools (and majors) to major indrama...so he's now in year 5 total and has 1 more year to go. Talkabout frustrating... Robin is working in the same town Ericgoes to school in...she's "finding herself" (aka taking a break fromcollege).

I had rabbits as a kid - started out with one - he/she ran away soafter a bit mom and dad bought me another one since I was heartbroken.Then the gas station found our rabbit and told dad.....

We thought they were both girls....maybe that is why I'm prettyunderstanding now when folks have accidental breedings on theforum.....and maybe that is when my love for BABY bunnies started.Anyway, we had several litters over the years - and then someone letthem out of their pen and they took off. We think it was a neighbor kidor something.

Last year we "rescued" a rabbit - and when its owner claimed it, I washeartbroken. Art said he hadn't heard me laugh so much in months and heencouraged me to get a rabbit....so after a bit of research, I decidedon a flemish giant (that's our Tiny). Of course the breeder had otherbreeds too and Tio &amp; Kyo were soooo adorable. She didn't tellme that two brothers would try to kill each other once their man partscame in. Tiny would break them up - hence the nickname "BunFather".Then came our two lionheads, SugarBear and GingerSpice...then Puck....


...then I started breeding.

Well - that's pretty much it. 

Most of my life I've spent homeschooling the kids or working as amystery shopper and merchandiser part time. I'm now in the process ofwriting a novel (almost done) - and the main female character has aflemish giant named Tiny that she adopts from a shelter (imagine that)and a lionhead named Miss Bea that she is helping to foster. Tiny andMiss Bea provide much of the comic relief along with a golden retrieverpuppy named Belle.

Peg


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi, my name is Nusi. I am 34 years old and livein Orlando, Florida. I am married and have a 18 year oldstepdaughter. We have 4 dogs (2 black labradors boys, 1Pharaoh Hound girl and 1 Catahoula Leopard Cur girl) and 4 parrots (2Quaker Parrots and 2 Senegal Parrots) and we just took in one rabbit,Tabitha.

I was born in Dundee, Scotland and have been living in USA for the past 14 years. All my family live in the UK.

I love animals and do a lot of animal rescue work. I am anAvian Care Specialist but presently staying home and renovating homes.

I am new to the bunny world but enjoying Tabitha tremendously.


----------



## 2snowbunnies (Dec 31, 2006)

My turn!

I'm Tanya, I'm 30 as of Sept. Sigh, I didn't feel old last year. Why does a # make you feel old?

I'm married to my college sweetheart who is 10 days younger than me. Wemet at birth in the Nursery of Our Lady of Mercy Hospital, only to meetagain at Fordham Univ. 18 years later. I was still therebecause I was only 4.5 pounds when I was born.

We have 4 daughters, 2 cats, 2 cavys, 2 beta fish(well they belong toour older 2 dds) and now 2 8 week old twinbit bunn sisters.

I have a degree in computers that I have never used. I had Em(#1) rightout of college. Been a stay at home mom ever since.

We live in Connecticut, USA. I lived in the Bronx all my life, and DH lived in Philly. GO EAGLES!!!!!

Life is pretty great around here. except for being tight w/ $$$ right now, I could not be happier!

Great to meet you all!!!!!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi Tanya, what a beautiful famliy you have. Oh I wouldn't want to be you in 10 years, lots of boys coming around. LOL

I hope you are putting lots of money away for all those weddings you will have one day. LOL

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## 2snowbunnies (Dec 31, 2006)

*Every time a we had another girl my hubby's friends would tease, "Another wedding!!!!"

lol

wEDDING HA!
Shoes, hair, makeup, clothes, proms
sweet 16s forget it!
Hubby is already going gray.

SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Hi Tanya, what a beautifulfamliy you have. Oh I wouldn't want to be you in 10 years,lots of boys coming around. LOL
> 
> I hope you are putting lots of money away for all those weddings you will have one day. LOL
> 
> Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 31, 2006)

Snowbunnies...I find it amazing how similiar allfour of your girls look! Your two oldest I swore were twinsuntil I realized that your oldest girl's legs were longer!HEHE! It's so funny...usually you find that some siblingshave more of the mother or father's features, but looks like your girlsall have the same of both! Wow...

What cuties!! 

P.S. You're not old, Hun...I'm almost 27, so we're not that far off.


----------



## 2snowbunnies (Jan 1, 2007)

Its me again. I thought I would tell you all a little bit more about me specifically.

Let's see....

I love animals of every type, I was hoping to be a zoo vet when I wasyounger, only to have college chem. destroy that hope. SIGH.

I have one sister, whom I didn't get along w/ till I left forcollege. Love her to death but we are as diff. as night andday. I am more of a layed back, disorganized, let it come and I'll dealw/ it when it gets here kinda girl. And heck its hasn't hurt me yet.

I am different, have been all my life. I Believe in Magic,Faries(however you like to spell it) and the power withinmyself. 

But on the other hand, LOL, I'm a republican, hahahahahaha.

One mixed up chick as my hubby likes to say.

what else....

Oh, I take medication for ummmmm "Mood Swings"
I call them mother's little helpers. Hehehehe. 
YES! Pink Floyd are the greatest musicans to grace this earth and noonecan tell me otherwise. Its were I got the name ofmy first daughter and its where I got the name f my business.See Emily Play.

My Business:
I knit baby pants for cloth diapering(longies/soakers) Yep, I cloth diaper my kids.
I sew cloth cloth diapers(no longer a part of the biz)
I sew doll clothing for 18 inch dolls. 
I also sew costumes for halloween(which is my favorite religious holiday.
Ummm regular kids clothes too.
I sew waldorf dolls as well. 

I am hoping to develop my own apron top pattern and break into some patchwoork clothing this spring.

That's all for now. Hey if you make stuff, I love swapping!

Oh I make chil;d carriers as well. Wraps and ring slings.


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 1, 2007)

Guess I will add to this thread too...

(But wanted to say first...2snowbunnies, your daughters are beautiful!What an adorable pose! And...Peg, I got ya beat! I'm older thanyou...nyah nyah! )

My name is Di, I'm 49 and live in Canada...a beautiful country, butI've wanted to move to the U.S. ever since I can remember. I grew up onthe east coast, married at 21, a mom at 24 and separated/divorced frommy husband even before I became a mom. Animals have always been mybiggest passion, though pursuing a career with them never came to bebecause of my own insecurities. I had a somewhat traumatic childhood(lost my mom when I was 10, and endured physical and emotional abusefrom a family member), and was painfully shy to boot. So animals havealways been my number one source of comfort, and many of the greatestteachers in my life have been of the four-pawed variety. I do love themall, though given a preference, gravitate to rabbits, horses, and dogs.

My second interest in life is writing...but the passion to actually dosomething creative with it seems to elude me, so for the time being Iam a writer-wannabe. I also love to draw, but again...I keepprocrastinating about getting back into it.

I have one son, Stephen. He is in his final year at college, studyingfilm...his dream is to be a director some day, and I'm so proud of himfor following his dreams. He's a great guy, very empathetic towardsothers, down-to-earth, and you couldn't ask for a better son. He's thelight of my life.

Four years ago I went through a rather sudden spiritual awakening, anevent that changed me in many ways. I was never a religious person, nordid I think I held many spiritual beliefs, but to my surprise Iactually did and just hadn't realized it. I believe strongly in angels,God (God being defined in various ways for various people), in thegreater good of humanity, and in all things (both 'good' and 'bad')happening for a reason. I also believe in twinsouls andsoulmates...after experiencing some rather startling things a few yearsago, I could no longer 'not' believe.

The one thing I believe the most is that every day is an adventure,waiting to unfold and embrace us. The most important things in life tome are to be able to see the beauty and love in everything and everyone(especially if it isn't obvious, or is masked by negative actions), tobe able to help others - be they furred or non-furred - and to learnthat no matter what, each and every one of us is beautiful and worthyof love...and that love of self is the most important thing for us tohold dear.

~Di 
*Sliding through life and bunny balls with champagne glass in hand, yelling :woohoo!!! the entire way*

:bunnyheart


----------



## SmokeysMomMom (Jan 4, 2007)

Hello, My name is Terry and I am 37 years oldand remarried to the man of my dreams. I got my daughter a rabbit forChristmas two years ago. She is the cutest thing. I love her so much.

I love spending time with family and friends, taking pictures, reading,working out, walking, roller skating, going to the beach, walking onthe beach, bowling, watching movies, going to concerts ( especiallyDuran Duran), music, writing letters, writing childrens stories, goingto Florida, swimming with dolphins, bike riding, crafts, selling onebay, going on the computer, shopping, cooking and more.

My favorite tv shows are: Young and the Restless, General Hospital,Bold and the Beautiful, Sex and the City, Beverly Hills 90210, Family,Growing Pains, The Brady Bunch, Curb your Enthusiasm, My Fair Brady,Breaking Bonaduce and so much more.

My favorite group is Duran Duran. I have loved them since 1984 and JohnTaylor is my favorite. I love 80's music. I also love the Beatles,Arcadia, Power Station, John Taylor, Andy Taylor, Def Leppard, BonJovi, Jessica Simpson, Madonna, John Lennon and Paul McCartney.

I am a secretary at an insurance agency and I have been there foralmost two and a half years. I also want to be a photographer. 

My favorite food is Italian. I can eat it everyday. I love PIZZA too. 

I guess this should do it.


----------



## 2snowbunnies (Jan 4, 2007)

*I watch GH TOO!



SmokeysMomMom wrote: *


> My favorite tv shows are: Young and the Restless, General Hospital,Bold and the Beautiful, Sex and the City, Beverly Hills 90210, Family,Growing Pains, The Brady Bunch, Curb your Enthusiasm, My Fair Brady,Breaking Bonaduce and so much more.


----------



## Starina (Jan 8, 2007)

My name is Starina, yes that is my Real name. Ididn't just make it up, my mom gave it to me. I am 25 years old and Ilive in Palenville, NY. I am about 5'9" I have LONG dark brown hairthat I always wear in 2 braids. I wear glasses.

I have a sister who lives in Seattle Washington. She is 20 years old and lives with her BF and 2 cats, Oreo &amp; Cookie.

I was born and raised in Anchorage Alaska, until I was 16. I moved toBellevue Washington for about 2 years. I met my BF,Ken,online 7 years ago and moved to New York to be with him.He is an artist, you can check out his work athttp://www.olddevil.com I am intocrafting, and knitting. I love sculpting and have a knack for painting.I love all forms of creativity. 

Welive with my MIL, my FIL passed away 11/19/06. She is acool lady and Ken and I don't mind helping her out. She lets us livehere with no problem, and we help out with the morgage. She alwaysjokes that my rabbit is a "killer" and not to trust that sweet face ofhers. 

I am into the darker side of things. I like horror movies, zombies,skeletons, monsters, that sort of thing. I also like some cute stuff. Ilisten to bands like, Tool, Ghost Machine, Motorgrater, Staind, AliceIn Chains, Type O Negative, that sort of thing. I LOVE documentaries.My favorite movies include, Braveheart, Shaun of the Dead, Rocky HorrorPicture Show, Night of the Living Dead, The Exorsist, American Movie,Mule Skinner Blues, The Muppet Movie,and Lilo and Stitch.

Last year I broke my leg and have had 3 surgeries on it so far, I amdue for a 4th to take some screws out of my ankle. This will hopefullybe the last one. If it doesn't work, then I have to get my ankle fused.

I live with a lovely grey lady rabbit named TinkleBunny. She was a giftfrom Ken when we thought that the first 2 surgeries fixed my ankle.

This turned out a lot longer than I thought it would be.:?



~Star~


----------



## Anneliese (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm Anneliese and i'm nearly 16 years old (15days). I am in year 10 at school.I live in South Australiawith my parents, brothers and my bunny. I love playing tennisand I have been playing for about 2 years. 

I am a flute player and this is my 7th year of playing it. My favouritesingers &amp; bands are Missy Higgins, Wolfmother, Hilltop Hoods,Sundance Kids, Delta Goodrem, U2, ABBA, Coldplay + more that I can't bebothered writing, lol. My all time favourite movie is Charlie and theChocolate Factory, childish I know. I like most chick flicksand I'm not a fan of scary movies.

When I'm older I would love to be a tour guide in Italy but if thatfails then I would also like to be an assistant vet or run akindy/child care centre. My favourite school subjects are Italian andP.E. 

My bunny was a birthday present, in 2003. He is my first pet and I know I will always love rabbits!


----------



## delusional (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh go on then, but only because I'm bored. =P

My name's Becca, I live in Leeds in the UK with my boyfriend andour...... nine gerbils (soon to be more I think, asmy siamesegirlyis looking a bit round =) ), two chinchillas, a hamsterand, of course, Bunny.

I work full time as a Buying Assistant, which I hate, but it pays the bills, right? =P

I spend all my free time playing games on the PS2 or XBox, browsing thevarious animal forums I'm a member of, and of course looking after allmy little furries.

I love animals and I'd have more if I had the space. I would love toone day open a small pet shop and work for myself, doing what I love,which is taking care of animals and helping other people take care oftheirs.

I also love to draw, though it's mostly become doodling now due to my time being spent on other things.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 12, 2007)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> My name is Di, I'm 49 and live in Canada...a beautiful country, but I've wanted to move to the U.S. ever since I can remember.
> 
> *That's too funny...I'm the opposite...lived in the US my entirelife, but have always wanted to move to Canada. Funnything...I wound up MARRYING a Canadian that DOESN'T want to move toCanada. :foreheadsmack:*
> 
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 12, 2007)

Geez...in reading what you guys wrote, I feel like I was a bit too simplistic in what I wrote!!

So, let me expand on it a bit.

I'm currently 26 (to be 27 in April), and live in Southern Californiawith my husband (of a year and a half, though we've been together forthree) and daughter (who is 6yrs old, had her when I was 19 as a singlemom from the get-go). We have two goofy kitties (Sunny, ourgirl, and Hobbes, our goofy boy), and soon-to-be three lovely rabbitgirls (Flower, our sweet rescue, Maisie, our princess, and Trixie, oursweet MooCow baby).I love how full my householdis, and how much love flows through it everyday. We all love each otherso much.

I've been a HUGE animal lover since I can remember. Myparents bought me a subscription to Zoo Books when I was my daughter'sage, simply because I would spend most of my time plopped down in frontof the TV watching every nature show I could find (and then crying whenthe subject of the show got killed by another animal, which, for somereason, is always inevitable with those shows ). I'vealways had a HUGE love for penguins, and it's been my dream since I wasthree to simply pet a penguin, and maybe sit amongst them for awhile. I think because it's such a huge passion, it willundoubtedly happen one day. 

I LOVE science...anything scientific just fascinates me.Growing up, I wanted to be so many scientifically-related things, likean Astronomer, Marine Biologist, Researcher, etc. I find thatmy daughter both loves science and animals as much as I do, so we havea lot of fun in school doing related things. 

As far as the rest, let me borrow some from my MySpace profile:

I am very diverse as a person.I am a lover of people, animals, and plants (a lover of plants in theway that I don't own them, since they never seem to be happy aroundme...lol). I love a good coffee every now and then, but my favorite isthe kind I make right here at home (I tend to be picky about it'ssweetness). I've recently also really gotten into a love fortea. I love food, family, and friends. I love going out, yetlove staying in.  What I like to do: I'm quitethe quad skating woman! We go skating at least twice a week.I have a beautiful, absolutely wonderful pair of custom-built artisticskates...yay!!! I'm working with a guy named Sparky at my rink,gradually loosening the trucks and upgrading the bearings and wheels,as I train. Man, are my legs showing all the work I've been puttinginto this! This has really become such a huge part of ourlives!
 Apart from skating, I'm anartist at heart, whether that be drawing, painting, music (eitherlistening or playing), or singing. I love to read, and am REALLYambitious and goal-oriented, so you can find me at any given timetrying to read EVERY book written by a particular author. Right now I'mon my final books by Anne Rice (though I will stay away from hererotica novels). You can also find me fiddling with my various sitesonline. I homeschool my daughter, so a lot of mytime is also in researching online to find cool projects we cando.)
I've lived in many places,having grown up with my father in the Air Force. This wouldinclude Louisiana (where I was born), Ohio, Oklahoma, New Jersey,Texas, and finally here in Southern California. I have movedliterally over 20 times in my life (due to many different reasons), soI find myself having the ability to adapt quite quickly and easily tosituations.


 I'm stubborn, at timesdifficult, but will love you with my whole being as long as you respectme and my family. I have had many hard times in my life, but have movedbeyond them and forged ahead to relax and enjoy the wonderful life Ihave built now with my family. 
 About my beloved, darling,amazing husband: a true gift of a man, and matches my father exactly inhis level of nobility. He is a great father and a perfect husband. Heloves without ceasing, and without any condition or abandon. He has noqualms in dipping me for a kiss in the middle of a busy mall, or takingas long as he wants to hug me, though people may be waiting. He ispatient, loving, kind, and gentle with his loved ones. And, above itall, he would do anything and everything to ensure the survival ofeveryone around him, even if it meant sacrificing a bit of his own. Oh,he's also a BIG softy for animals, like I am...but that's something hewould never admit! )
As far as my daughter: she'struly amazing. She surprises and amazes me daily in her greatintelligence, her ability to express herself (whether in words or inactions/deeds), and her vast amount of love for those aroundher. 

I would have to say that mybasic philosophy in life is to respect your fellow being, whether theybe human, animal, or even plant. Giving people the respectthey deserve just as a lifeform is so important! Also, lovingone another unconditionally. What are we if we do notlove?
I think those two principalsare missed quite a lot in life. I find that people nowadaysneed to be given a REASON to love and respect one another, instead ofoutright loving because we're all living in the same world, goingthrough the same struggles, and who wants to add to that?? 

I like what Bassetluv said inher description of herself, it mirrors my thoughts quite to a"T":

"The one thing I believe the most is that every day is an adventure,waiting to unfold and embrace us. The most important things in life tome are to be able to see the beauty and love in everything and everyone(especially if it isn't obvious, or is masked by negative actions), tobe able to help others - be they furred or non-furred - and to learnthat no matter what, each and every one of us is beautiful and worthyof love...and that love of self is the most important thing for us tohold dear."
That was so eloquent and beautiful! 

Well, I think that's aboutit! That's about me in a nutshell. If you'd like toread about my favorite movies, and such, feel free to check out myMySpace profile.
http://www.myspace.com/forevernewlyweds
And, if you're on MySpace, drop me a line!! 
Hugs to all!
Rosie*


----------



## karona (Jan 15, 2007)

My name is Sarah


My favourite foods are salads!! Odd I know


My favourite TV programmes are friends, greys anatomy, and er

I'm almost 16

I like the colours green and purple


I work as a kennle attendant and I am learning to show groom dogs

I like to ride horses, show dogs, hike, andplay warcraft!

I hope to be a paramedic or a vet techwhen I graduate

I live with my mom dad and 19 year old sister

We are owned by our dog Bally who is a 9 year old wheaten terrier

I am slave to Karona


----------

